
Geologists find fault system that could be first signs of future supercontinent - Libertatea
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-06/18/atlantic-rift-closing-together
======
arethuza
There was a rough precursor to the Atlantic - the Iapetus Ocean:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iapetus_Ocean](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iapetus_Ocean)

Scotland and England were on different sides of this ancient ocean...

~~~
contingencies
Fascinating. I have this visual of two strains of bacteria, long segregated,
fighting over recently conjoined petri dishes...

------
ovis
The alternative hypothesis is that the Pacific Ocean will continue to shrink,
and the next supercontinent will form when the Americas join Asia.

------
ChuckMcM
Quick, buy up land on the bottom of the Atlantic!

Seriously though its pretty cool to think about the continents moving around,
and yes that will cause all sorts of problems (and new opportunities).

